# 49ers!!!!



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2013)

http://www.49ers.com/video/videos/The_Remix_Closing_Out_The_Stick/e771ae6e-3c3b-45a0-816d-c354e0089766


----------



## Milovan (Dec 28, 2013)

The niners will win the super bowl!


----------



## thepaintedchef (Dec 28, 2013)

Nope the Broncos are gonna take it. Sorry to crush your dreams

stay dank


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2013)

SF Rapture........http://www.49ers.com/video/videos/The_Remix_Victory_in_Tampa_Bay/3af7c1ae-7194-4b7b-890b-db9224ede408


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2013)

This one's for all the 12's ...............http://www.49ers.com/video/videos/The_Remix_49ers_Statement_Against_Seattle/75af1261-af79-45fb-8799-112818d93501


----------



## Milovan (Dec 28, 2013)

thepaintedchef said:


> Nope the Broncos are gonna take it. Sorry to crush your dreams
> 
> stay dank


Those Broncs sure are tough!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2013)

Milovan said:


> Those Broncs sure are tough!


Not so tough........http://www.49ers.com/video/videos/The_Remix_49ers_At_Broncos/7b014e30-db37-4a91-b903-b2de78c51af0


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2013)

49ers will keep eating on Sunday! I remember this from last year, repeat tomorrow. "Who's got it better than us?!"..Nobody!! .........http://www.49ers.com/video/videos/The_Remix_49ers_vs_Cardinals/d21a7e33-7bd2-4cb3-8c11-28024c9c7669


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 31, 2013)

49ers got hosed on the playoffs. They win 12 games within the best NFC division, and beat the Cards fighting for a playoff spot on the road.

Yet, they must travel to GB to play a .500 team in a bad division.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 49ers got hosed on the playoffs. They win 12 games within the best NFC division, and beat the Cards fighting for a playoff spot on the road.
> 
> Yet, they must travel to GB to play a .500 team in a bad division.


They are still going to have to play in Seattle, GB will be a good test for the 9ers.


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 5, 2014)

Good luck in Seattle, if you even get here.

oh shit, but you're Santa, so I'll keep my SF hatred off this post out of respect.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2014)

fuck u green bay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweet ending!


----------



## kinddiesel (Jan 5, 2014)

I lost 250 bucks on that game . I like green bay and worse yet Detroit lions.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2014)

kinddiesel said:


> I lost 250 bucks on that game . I like green bay and worse yet Detroit lions.


 psssssss.... megatron makes there whole team....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2014)

sikkinixx said:


> Good luck in Seattle, if you even get here.
> 
> oh shit, but you're Santa, so I'll keep my SF hatred off this post out of respect.


I like the Saints chances in Seattle, and after the 9ers have eliminated Carolina, there will be one more "Last game at the Stick", the NFC Championship. Go Saints, 9ers got this in covered next week in Carolina....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> fuck u green bay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think the 9ers handled your unfinished business for you! Kaepernick, outdueled Aaron Rodgers.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> I think the 9ers handled your unfinished business for you! Kaepernick, outdueled Aaron Rodgers.....


 lol whoooo me????? man i just am from Chicago... we just signed j cutler to a 7 year 150 something million contract so until manning retires ima broncos fan


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

Lace them up tight Panthers, the easy games are over. Here come the 9ers.....http://www.49ers.com/video/index.html


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2014)

Sending them home, one at a time. My favorite pics from yesterday, will the last one out, please turn out the light.....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 8, 2014)

kinddiesel said:


> I lost 250 bucks on that game . I like green bay and worse yet Detroit lions.


49ers are built to win in poor weather, solid ground game and staunch D...they are the only team left in the NFC that can match-up well w/the Seahags.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 13, 2014)

Gonna be hell of a game against them chickenhawks now that everyone's healthy and in the game.. Screw them loud ass fans.!
You know them cowards are actually banning ticket sales to cali fans... 
Chickenhawks!
I can't wait...


----------



## biglungs (Jan 13, 2014)

niners gonna lose if they beat seahawks another super bowl loss they will b the bills of this century


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2014)

biglungs said:


> niners gonna lose if they beat seahawks another super bowl loss they will b the bills of this century


and if they win their 6th Super Bowl this year, what will they be?.............


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome to the Legion of Boom


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Welcome to the Legion of Boom


If you have to play 12-on-11 to do it, you get no respect for it. If they played fare the seahawks would receive plenty of respect. Cheaters aren't respected. The seahawks are looked at like A Rod, Barry Bonds and Lance Armstrong.......they get an (*) if they win......


----------



## biglungs (Jan 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> and if they win their 6th Super Bowl this year, what will they be?.............



since thr last one was 20 years ago its not that big of a deal


----------



## biglungs (Jan 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> If you have to play 12-on-11 to do it, you get no respect for it. If they played fare the seahawks would receive plenty of respect. Cheaters aren't respected. The seahawks are looked at like A Rod, Barry Bonds and Lance Armstrong.......they get an (*) if they win......


wtf u talking about?seahawks have an invisible man in or something?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2014)

biglungs said:


> wtf u talking about?seahawks have an invisible man in or something?


Yes, they've 'engineered' a sound advantage in the design of their stadium. It's design is to give the seahawks an unfair advantage. What if the 49ers designed a field that tilted 5deg up or down hill, depending on who had the ball?....unfair right?....well removing the other teams ability to hear is the same type of thing.......


----------



## scarelet (Jan 14, 2014)

Take it in the ass hole... That's about it fuck manning.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2014)

It was packing day in Carolina, because the 49ers ended their season, good night sweet Caroline. I think the seahawks have until Friday to reserve a U-Haul truck for Monday, lol, becase the seahawks are next to go home!...........


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2014)

Seattle likes a rigged game.................http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:10274096


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 14, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yes, they've 'engineered' a sound advantage in the design of their stadium. It's design is to give the seahawks an unfair advantage. What if the 49ers designed a field that tilted 5deg up or down hill, depending on who had the ball?....unfair right?....well removing the other teams ability to hear is the same type of thing.......


LOL, you cannot blame an architect for doing a good job...most of them don't.

Case in point, Soldier Field...that one got so fucked up it was removed from the National Historical registry and too small to ever host a super bowl.

Cheating is when you dump water on the opponents sideline in sub-freezing weather...just to make the opponent more miserable. The Steelers did this once to the Raiders, back in the 70's. They used the grounds crew to hose it down. Al Davis complained, and of course was ignored.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

AHHHH.............my weak spot. NFL !!!!!!

It's good ( for all of you) , that I came on here, post season, playoff time.

I am an AVID NFL fanatic, and a VOCAL and CUSS THEM OUT , Bears fan...........I mean.........do we come anyother way, in Chicago.
'
Last weekends games were awesome, and this week, expect even more excitement.........as the winners hit the Superbowl.........ahhhh, what a day, to indulge .

Good game , good weed, its time to feed, that ultimate need........


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 15, 2014)

This game on Sunday is gonna be a blood bath. Penalties on all sides . This should be the superbowl. Niners pull out the win. Niners !!


----------



## biglungs (Jan 15, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yes, they've 'engineered' a sound advantage in the design of their stadium. It's design is to give the seahawks an unfair advantage. What if the 49ers designed a field that tilted 5deg up or down hill, depending on who had the ball?....unfair right?....well removing the other teams ability to hear is the same type of thing.......


and they dont ever pipe in sound to domes during opponents possessions


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

You guys see the Harbaugh press conference ? Hahaha Jim is a beast . "Can I fight with one eye?" 

Epic match up . Can't wait. Good herb , good bbq and good ol football Sunday. With none other than the Niners !


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> You guys see the Harbaugh press conference ? Hahaha Jim is a beast . "Can I fight with one eye?"
> 
> Epic match up . Can't wait. Good herb , good bbq and good ol football Sunday. With none other than the Niners !


Wasn't this him?

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 16, 2014)

All you 40whiner fans.. Boo hoo Century link field is too loud. Blah blah. I know it sucks that someone actually put thought in to the design of our stadium. And it's funny how many excuses you whiners can come up with. Man up its football. Quit with girly man shit. The best team will win Sunday. 24-6 seahawks meet the Broncos in the Superbowl 

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

No whinner fan here . I don't play for the team. I rep my city. No excuse unless it's a bad call on the last play. Bit that's everyone. No one crying here bro. I move on, I don't get paid to be a fan. EAD alwaysgreen


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

24-20 Niners . No excuse no nothing. Fuck the noise.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

alwaysgreen420 said:


> Wasn't this him?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545


Looks like crack head Sherman to me


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

The only way the seahawks win is with 12 men vs 49ers 11, yeah that's about even. I can't believe they are so proud of their cheating ways. I mean you wouldn't teach your 6 year old to cheat like this........


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

Not only that but Pete Carroll is a "get the penalty, we'll make it up later" type of guy. Dirty


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Not only that but Pete Carroll is a "get the penalty, we'll make it up later" type of guy. Dirty


or, "the ref's aren't gonna call it on every play, so keep fouling".......


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

*Dang a thread just for the Whiners!!! Just what they need a corner for them to cry in!

Hahahahahahah
*


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

*Hahahaha!!


***


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

You can tell everybody..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IGcA9OQT3pk


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

Kap was stupid for posing like that though. All bad.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

*He is a moron!!*


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

*Thats your QB Niner fans!!!


I mean come on now why the hell would you wanna run naked with a football lmao..
*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

Seahawks final solution.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WLv9EzMnvwc


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Seahawks final solution.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WLv9EzMnvwc



*Those are always funny as hell!!!*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

Not to be outdone by Vernon Davis.................................................


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

*OMG hahahah*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't forget the 49er defense! #52 Patrick Willis.............


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

*I was talking QB not the team!*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *I was talking QB not the team!*


LOL!.......Kap is just trying to keep up with the 'Big boys'!


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

*Or just trying to be gay like the rest of his team!*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Or just trying to be gay like the rest of his team!*


No your thinking of Aaron Rodgers at Green Bay....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

You should see the size of the balls on their kicker!...lol


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 16, 2014)

*When they were young they had there teams mixed up!*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *When they were young they had there teams mixed up!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


switched at berth?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

Tom Brady is the gay one. None of them should have posed naked. This niner squad is playing hell of good season of football. Damn I need to smoke some kush wreck all the damn anxiety. 

I have a broken pinky finger from punching the brick mantle couple years ago. Never went back to normal.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

That was a fun factoid for sure when I first saw it.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Tom Brady is the gay one. None of them should have posed naked. This niner squad is playing hell of good season of football. Damn I need to smoke some kush wreck all the damn anxiety.
> 
> I have a broken pinky finger from punching the brick mantle couple years ago. Never went back to normal.


Tom Brady grew up in the bay area.....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 16, 2014)

I know he's from San Mateo. He went to school with my ex coworker. Problem is that he doesn't acknowledge the fact at all


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 17, 2014)

Those are some gay ass pics.. Has to be photo shop.! It sure doesn't help with Frisco's image..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 17, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Those are some gay ass pics.. Has to be photo shop.! It sure doesn't help with Frisco's image..


You know what's funny tho? I was talkin with my boy (he's from East Palo Alto and a Seahawks fan--he's mental) and he says that Niners fans are assholes. That the reason the Seattle fans hate niner fans is because they are afraid of getting stabbed or jumped when they come to games here. 

I don't go around doing that kinda crap but that screams tough to me. The bay area is tough place. Damn pansies. 

2 more days !!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Those are some gay ass pics.. *Has to be photo shop.! *It sure doesn't help with Frisco's image..


No photo shop. These pics were from ESPN's "The Body" issue.........


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*Yea there not photo shopped he is just a moron for doing it.*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Yea there not photo shopped he is just a moron for doing it.*


Moron?!....If I had a body like that, you couldn't get me to wear clothes! lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

Another nekid moron....................................................


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

and another..............


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

Basketball moron...................................................




......


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*Thats my opinion.

The chicks are alright lol.

Alright have fun im done looking at all these dudes.
*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Thats my opinion.
> 
> The chicks are alright lol.
> 
> ...


Now your just player hate'n! lol!


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*Nah its just not my thing to sit and look at a bunch of naked guys all day lol.

I mean if thats your thing then by all means have fun im not here to stop you.*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

One last one for you toka......a girl moron..............


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*Well if she is a moron thats your opinion not mine i only think the guys doing it are lol, since them posing in no way benefits me at all i think its stupid.*

*At least with the girls i have something to look at.*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

It just seams that people put young Kap into a different category than others.....


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*No he is stupid for doing just like the rest of them lol. IMO*

*I like to look at things like this.


*


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have to agree with toka. Even though he is a Seahawks fan I believe. I'd rather stare at the naked women issue. Granted no one could make me put my shirt on for my whole 20's era but I never dropped my dickies and walked around bare ass naked. If I had a nice pair of tits and a nice whooha maybe. Lmao.

ESPN body issue was stupid

Problem with Young Kap is that he got way to engulfed in image and media. He sounds like a white dude trying too hard to be black. Personally , I can't stand it. But I'd rather have him than Alex Smith. Sure Alex smith probably wouldn't have thrown interceptions, but neither did he get to where Colin is at his 2nd year starting. 

Kap will be fine. He just needs to grow up a little


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*No Seahawks fan here...

I never said Keapernick wasnt a good QB i just said he was a Baby!

Colts all day!!!! lol 

I just live in Washington and think Russell Wilson is a pretty good QB.





*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

My point is that everybody's doing it, not just Kaepernick.....


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*I was just posting that because this is a 49ers thread duh...

Not to just pick on Keapernick.*


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 17, 2014)

Russell Wilson is a good QB but his last games state a slump. He just know how to sound nice . Behind the curtains I bet he's a big time thug taking people's milk money


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm a huge Andrew Luck fan. He was Harbaugh's boy at Stanford. He really wanted Luck for the 49ers, when he couldn't get him, he went for Kaepernick...


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*Yep, thats how it goes sometimes.*


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 18, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> You know what's funny tho? I was talkin with my boy (he's from East Palo Alto and a Seahawks fan--he's mental) and he says that Niners fans are assholes. That the reason the Seattle fans hate niner fans is because they are afraid of getting stabbed or jumped when they come to games here.
> 
> I don't go around doing that kinda crap but that screams tough to me. The bay area is tough place. Damn pansies. View attachment 2965278
> 
> 2 more days !!


That is fuckn funny dude... Lm mother fuckn ao...
but common, let's not paint a bad picture here. Raider fans are the ones that like to shank people in there stadium.
your friend just screwed up and moved to PA. You can get shanked out there for the price of a tall can..


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 18, 2014)

doublejj said:


> No photo shop. These pics were from ESPN's "The Body" issue.........


If we loose the SeAttle defense could run a train on Kaepernick for all I care (that pic yells apples and oranges). I want girl on right and I will forget it all happened.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 18, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> That is fuckn funny dude... Lm mother fuckn ao...
> but common, let's not paint a bad picture here. Raider fans are the ones that like to shank people in there stadium.
> your friend just screwed up and moved to PA. You can get shanked out there for the price of a tall can..


Naw, my boy actually grew up in PA. He a marshawn Lynch man crush rider. That and he try to say how Russle Wilson is a nice guy. Go figure. He said he always rode with Seattle to be different. Hahahha CTFU . Like I said he's mental.

Edit : that girls cakes tho. Very handable !!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 18, 2014)

Who wants to bet a rep the seahawks knock the 49ers out???


----------



## biglungs (Jan 18, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> That is fuckn funny dude... Lm mother fuckn ao...
> but common, let's not paint a bad picture here. Raider fans are the ones that like to shank people in there stadium.
> your friend just screwed up and moved to PA. You can get shanked out there for the price of a tall can..



dodger fans r worse than raider fans.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol ^^^^ I bunch them in one group hahah.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Who wants to bet a rep the seahawks knock the 49ers out???


I'll take the bet


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Who wants to bet a rep the seahawks knock the 49ers out???


I'll take that bet too!


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 18, 2014)

Make that three on tha bet...


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 18, 2014)

biglungs said:


> dodger fans r worse than raider fans.


What does that make Giants fans then.. Remember one of them killed a Dodger fan after a game last sept. Heck I guess it is cali fans as a whole.. These people are fuckn nutts out here...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 18, 2014)

That's why cannabis is so accepted. It chills people the fuck out !


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> What does that make Giants fans then.. Remember *one of them killed a Dodger fan after a game last sept*. Heck I guess it is cali fans as a whole.. These people are fuckn nutts out here...


That guy took a chair to a knife fight!.......fail


----------



## kinetic (Jan 19, 2014)

DoubleJJ my man. Just reading through it looks like you are making excuses for a 49ers loss by talking so much about the noise in Seattle. You then go on to post pictures of naked 49ers players.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2014)

doublejj said:


> You can tell everybody..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IGcA9OQT3pk


"It's time to do what must be done!"...........


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2014)

kinetic said:


> DoubleJJ my man. Just reading through it looks like you are making excuses for a 49ers loss by talking so much about the noise in Seattle. You then go on to post pictures of naked 49ers players.


Just exposing the obvious....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 19, 2014)

Game day !!!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Game day !!!


The talking parts done..........


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 19, 2014)

*Game Time!!!*

*Damn SeaHawks fumble right out the gate!*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ouch that shit hurt to watch!


----------



## biglungs (Jan 19, 2014)

go seahawks


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 19, 2014)

*Seahawks take the win!!!!*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2014)

Damn..........


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 19, 2014)

Damn. Oh well . No excuses from me. I ain't every niner fan but we lost. Fair and square. GO NINERS !!!


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 19, 2014)

*It was a great game!*


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm gonna smoke my brains out and watch cartoon


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 19, 2014)

The only way too loose a game is humbly guys... It was the best game all year period... And anyone that would try and smear our performance is a bitch.!! 
Seattle defence held it down second half of football (respect) and kaep made it easy... 

He's only two years in folks give him some time and some cloths. Haha


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 19, 2014)

Mad respect to the niners! This was the game of the Two best teams in my opinion. The NFC west is the best confrence in the league. The two best teams are in the west coast for sure.

I almost had a heart attack before half time!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

Great game thanks to the dudes that payed up for the rest of you im still waiting on my rep fellas!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 20, 2014)

Why in Gods name SF didn't take a timeout before the interception is beyond me.

They had 3 timeouts left in 22 seconds. (I think)

Someone upstairs calling the plays should have their ass kicked.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

I felt like they should have ran the ball then taken a timeout they had more then 35 seconds on the clock.o well!!!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 20, 2014)

Refs? What?.......sorry to all yall 49ers fans because you should have won. That game was rigged. Those calls were horendus. The only thing the refs forgot on the feild was the hannible knife in the leg vein. Im a hawks fan and i feel for the fans of the 9ers. Sorry peyote, you saw the calls, go hawks!


----------



## match box (Jan 20, 2014)

There were bad calls on both sides. It was a great game the Hawks won and that's just the way it is. I saw someone is all ready calling it the stoner bowl.


----------



## Beagler (Jan 20, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Why in Gods name SF didn't take a timeout before the interception is beyond me.
> 
> They had 3 timeouts left in 22 seconds. (I think)
> 
> Someone upstairs calling the plays should have their ass kicked.


Yep, or Kaep for trying to force that throw. He should have just thrown it away and stopped the clock. Love watching him bust out runs plays...they will be contending again next year.

I hope it's a frigid cold day on Super Bowl Sunday or just cold with lots of snow coming down!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

Let's see how well the Seahawks play 11 on 11 in the Super Bowl. 
Richard Sherman's actions after the game should be shown to all kids playing football, as an example of being a good sport..........Sherman is the Dennis Rodman of football, in a couple years he will be in Korea singing happy birthday to Kim Jong........


----------



## Beagler (Jan 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Let's see how well the Seahawks play 11 on 11 in the Super Bowl.
> Richard Sherman's actions after the game should be shown to all kids playing football, as an example of being a good sport..........Sherman is the Dennis Rodman of football, in a couple years he will be in Korea singing happy birthday to Kim Jong........


It didn't help that Crabtree smacked Sherman upside the head just prior to the interview. Sherman was just all fired and should have waited a few minutes before giving an interview. His second interview was well spoken and non-emotion without all the trash talk.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

Beagler said:


> It didn't help that Crabtree smacked Sherman upside the head just prior to the interview. Sherman was just all fired and should have waited a few minutes before giving an interview. His second interview was well spoken and non-emotion without all the trash talk.


Do a search for Richard Sherman. It wasn't just Crabtree, the films don't lie........Sherman is an Oakland thug, and will be living on the streets a year after he leaves football....


----------



## Beagler (Jan 20, 2014)

Both those guys have been trashing each other for some time.
Personally, I would prefer no trash talk, but that is not the way it is, in most if not all sports, now a days.
Another thing I could do with out is social and political commentaries at half time such as those by Bob Costas


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

Did any body else turn off the TV and tune up Game #1 of the 2012 World Series, and re-watch Panda & the Giants pound Verlander into the dirt? I think its Time for some baseball......http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lPPvkNkbbAI


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Let's see how well the Seahawks play 11 on 11 in the Super Bowl.
> Richard Sherman's actions after the game should be shown to all kids playing football, as an example of being a good sport..........Sherman is the Dennis Rodman of football, in a couple years he will be in Korea singing happy birthday to Kim Jong........


*


Get off the 12-11 thing already how long are you gonna cry about that!!

SeaHawks made it to the Bowl Whiners didnt, get over it.

That would be like me over watering, and from then on everyone telling me i dont know how to grow cause i over water! 
*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

They won't have home field advantage in the Super Bowl will they? The Seahawks have already convinced themselves they can't win without it.


----------



## Beagler (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope it is a cold day with lots of snow for Super Bowl Sunday


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2014)

broncos got this.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

theexpress said:


> broncos got this.....


I'm not a huge Bronco fan, but I am now. I hope Sherman makes the fatal mistake of smack talking Payton Manning. Then I will sit back with a slice of Papa John's, and watch with great amusement as Manning embarrass' him...


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

*Only thing is there not home lol.


*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

And the Seattle fans throwing food on Navaro Bowman as he's being taken off the field with a broken leg?.......real classy Seattle....


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

*You are real quick to point fingers man come on now!! *

*Like San Fran hasnt ever done shit to anyone or anything huh?

Oh i forgot there perfect right?

Why so much shit talking over and over?*

*We cant get alone?*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

This is how Pete Carroll got USC sanctioned out of college football for 5 years, but this is the NFL where 'anything' goes. I've never liked Pete Carroll ever since he trashed a great football legacy at USC, (that still hasn't recovered). This stuff is typical of a Pete Carroll program.....


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 20, 2014)

Sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...sea-hawks!...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

And just so you know I'm not just hating on the Seahawks, my number is retired in Seattle & hanging in the rafters, I'm an original '12'.
Back in 1976 I was working at Boeing plant #2 in Seattle. I attended the first ever Seahawk game in the Kingdome. They played, guess who?...the 49ers! A new NFL team in Seattle was HUGE in the area, although I did attend a lot of Husky games, because my wife was a Nursing student at UW and we got discounts. I attended most Seahawk home games in those long and dreary early years. I'm an original 12. The Seahawks played with class then. I'll never forget those Zorn to Largent connections that would take your breath away. It's sad to see what it's become under Pete Carroll.....


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

*LOL that doesnt explain why you talk shit.*

*Why cant you say a couple of good things about the seahawks now and then rather then bashing them over and over!*
*
Im not trying to be rude im trying to understand, i mean i dont realy care for these teams like i said my team is the COLTS!!!! lol*
*
Yes I hope the Broncos win the bowl Manning is the man.


There is new talent and his name is Andrew Luck!! HAAHAHAH
*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *LOL that doesnt explain why you talk shit.*
> 
> *Why cant you say a couple of good things about other teams now and then rather then bashing them over and over!*
> *
> ...


You have me confused with Richard Sherman. Both our teams are out.....you want a slice of Papa John's?..


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

*Umm if you will deliver it lol. 

How much is a delivery charge for 800 miles? lol
*


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

*I have todo this even tho i want them to win, and my team is the Colts. lol




*


----------



## scarelet (Jan 20, 2014)

Its easy when the 12th man is the officials..... Bay area life isn't easy...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

"*There is new talent and his name is Andrew Luck!! HAAHAHAH"....

*I can't believe that's the same program that produced Richard Sherman....wow


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

When I was playing sports we were taught, be humble when you lose & even more humble when you win.........I must be getting old...


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

*Haha i was taught the samething but in the heat of the moment, shit some ppl loose it.*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

Sherman & Harbaugh have had 'a thing' ever since Harbaugh benched Sherman for 1 game at Stanford for running his mouth too much on the field. Sherman never forgot..


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 20, 2014)

*Yea i wasnt directing that statement toward anyone in particular, i was just saying. 

Now the new match up for the super bowl should be good.
*


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *I have todo this even tho i want them to win, and my team is the Colts. lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968571
> ...


this my team right here... and there will never be another team like this or who can handle these cats... not even the 72 dolphins


----------



## Beagler (Jan 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> When I was playing sports we were taught, be humble when you lose & even more humble when you win.........I must be getting old...


Me too, sadly those days are long gone.

Now it's win at all costs and whine, bitch, moan, and make excuses when losing


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

theexpress said:


> this my team right here... and there will never be another team like this or who can handle these cats... not even the 72 dolphins


Yeah, I'm living in the past too, bro........."Montana to Rice!".........touchdown!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, I'm living in the past too, bro........."Montana to Rice!".........touchdown!


[video=youtube;gsdE1ZTKOGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsdE1ZTKOGM[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 20, 2014)

theexpress said:


> this my team right here... and there will never be another team like this or who can handle these cats... not even the 72 dolphins


I was downtown after that win, 18 years old and driving a 73' Challenger. We left after the CPD car was set ablaze and they called out the riot squad on horseback.

Seriously, it was off the chain that night.

Sadly, Montana to Rice ended Payton's career 28-3 a few years later...on another cold day at Soldier Field.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I was downtown after that win, 18 years old and driving a 73' Challenger. We left after the CPD car was set ablaze and they called out the riot squad on horseback.
> 
> Seriously, it was off the chain that night.
> 
> Sadly, Montana to Rice ended Payton's career 28-3 a few years later...on another cold day at Soldier Field.


i was born that year.... 80's baby who grew up in the 90's... and now almost 3 decades later the bears suck... wtf happened to our notoriously nasty ass D? and now we got the 7 year itch...




that's why im a broncos fan now!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2014)

wish this guy was our coach...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Just re-watched much of this game. And if you're a Niner fan, blame your QB...even that TD to Boldin should not have been thrown. The Seattle defender mistimed his leap by 1/2 second, and was in position for the pick. And then there was the fumble, in which the Seattle defender that caused it could be plainly seen by Kap. Why he didn't protect is a mystery.

He tried to do too much against a defense that requires lots of patience from the opposing QB position...particularly with the 49er D playing so well. There was no need to force anything. 

If it's any consolation, Seattle will be facing the 1 QB with more patience and intelligence than any other. Unlike 20 years ago, SB's these days always come down to QB performance.

And Manning is simply at a higher level, plus Denver can stuff the run and make Wilson beat you.

Denver Donkeys 31
Seattle Seahags 20


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Just re-watched much of this game. And if you're a Niner fan, blame your QB...even that TD to Boldin should not have been thrown. The Seattle defender mistimed his leap by 1/2 second, and was in position for the pick. And then there was the fumble, in which the Seattle defender that caused it could be plainly seen by Kap. Why he didn't protect is a mystery.
> 
> He tried to do too much against a defense that requires lots of patience from the opposing QB position...particularly with the 49er D playing so well. There was no need to force anything.
> 
> ...


lol yeah ic ant beleave that kast I read the seahawks slightly favored to win... I don't see it like that... manning is gonna light em up


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 20, 2014)

theexpress said:


> wish this guy was our coach...


As they found out in SF, old school players cannot always relate to new school.

Singletary still works for the Viqueens(Minnesota)as an assistant.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2014)

sorry seahawks fans lol [youtube]edEF3ghqZV8[/youtube]


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

49ers lost the game due to inexperienced QB.....and poor play calling.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 20, 2014)

doublejj said:


> They won't have home field advantage in the Super Bowl will they? The Seahawks have already convinced themselves they can't win without it.


The hawks were 6-2 on the road this year, dipshit. Go back to whining about the officials.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;HESJgpYYUyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HESJgpYYUyM[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The hawks were 6-2 on the road this year, *dipshit.* Go back to whining about the officials.


I never complained about the officials.......I see you've been to the Richard Sherman charm school..........


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey triple and doub, did you pay off your bet with Mr sunshine? 
I'm pissed I need to buy a Seattle hat and take a pic wearing it for another bet I lost... I hope I don't get stabbed in the store by an angry 49er fan..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Hey triple and doub, did you pay off your bet with Mr sunshine?
> I'm pissed I need to buy a Seattle hat and take a pic wearing it for another bet I lost... I hope I don't get stabbed in the store by an angry 49er fan..


as long as you don't look like Richard Sherman, you should be ok. What I think is a little bizarre is I read that Sherman is still a student at Stanford! Next semester could get awkward! lol
This game was probably a mercy killing anyway, the way Payton Manning is playing, 49ers never could have kept up.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know Doub 9erz defense is pretty solid for the most part, It would have been nice to see.! After us putting the hurt on Seattle I don't think they stand a chance.. But, maybe? 
Denver 27-13


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ya i gave him rep . I just barley started getting over it. The beers are finally gone .


----------

